# What did your GSD weigh at 15 weeks???



## JWM1022

Memphis was weighed today and is 32 pounds at 15 weeks. Vet says he should be about 65 pounds total – which is surprising – thought he’d be much, much bigger than that. I think His dad is about 87, mom is 70+… What did your GSD weigh at 15 weeks and what does he weigh now?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## dbrk9

I would think he'd be bigger too! I am going to take my female in this week, she will be 16 weeks on the 26! She was 25 lbs at 12-13 weeks.


----------



## Ronin864

Just took my boy to vet yesterday, he is 15 weeks and was 35lbs. Not sure if it matters but he was the biggest in his litter. His mom was 90ish lbs and dad was 110lbs. I'm no expert but 65lbs sounds a bit much at 15 weeks.


----------



## Ronin864

Ooops, you were probably talking when he is an adult at 65 lbs. my bad, miss read...


----------



## MichaelE

33 lbs. on Sunday.


----------



## AHWooWoo

My boy was 36 lbs at his vet appt last week (15.5 wks). He looks lean and healthy. Also, his father is 80 lbs and his mother is 67 lbs.


----------



## mandiah89

Well Diesel was around 30lbs at 16 weeks, and her final weight was 45lbs (she was the runt of the litter and she was naturally of smaller build her brothers and sisters were all 60 - 100lbs) 

Penny was weighed at the vets 2 weeks ago when she was 12 weeks old and was at 21lbs and she was 11lbs at 8 weeks so 10lbs in 4 weeks so Im guessing she is at 26lbs currently will find out in 2 weeks how much she weighs at 16 weeks


----------



## jen1982

Our Malcolm just had his 16 weeks appointment on the 19th (He was actually 15 weeks and 6 days) and weighed in at 43.7lbs. I was a little worried he was overweight when I saw the number, but our vet says he looks great and just has a large frame. 

So far his progression has been:
7 Weeks-11.9lbs
12 Weeks-30.2lbs
16 Weeks-43.7lbs.


----------



## Movin64

Hmm not really sure what max weighed at that age, I just had him weighed at the vet yesterday at 10 months he is 94.3 lbs , I think because he is so big boned . cause he is not fat by any means


----------



## dgray

My female was 31 lbs at 15 weeks. Now at 10 months she is 62. But she's a working line and her parents aren't very big. Dad is around 70 and Mom is on the smaller side around 55-65. I think Bella is pretty much done growing. I like her size. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Shep's_Shepherd

At four months old he was 41 lbs., now at a year and eight months old he's 90 lbs. He's a large framed WGSL import. You can easily feel his ribs and is not fat by any means, just a large boy. Gotta maintain his exercise and keep a close eye on his diet to keep him from tipping the scales any further.


----------



## TommyB681

Penny was around 30


----------



## lone Ranger

Ten years, three GSDs, now a fourth coming for a Breeding Program with large frame Working Dog GSDs... That and pretty serious researching for the past about 5 months, reading this Forum, trip to America, in depth here with two Breeders, and so on...

My conclusions on this weight per age worry? Throw it out the window.. :rofl:
No really... I have a pup, Working Dog line, the whole line is 40 kg for Bitches and up to 45 kg, males 45 to 50 kg. The Vets means is 14 weeks X 2 plus 10 lbs? My pup was only 17.7 kg at 14 weeks, 39 lbs, that would put him at only 88 lbs full grown? Not likely. His litter mate weighs 20 kg now at 16 weeks and so does Caesar. 

Several things influence weight growth rate: Food, genetics, and amount of exercise to name a few. What I have found is that it appears the RAW diet makes their growth rate a little slower (a good thing for joints). A lot of exercise can slow down their growth rate, they seem to only grow when they sleep. The litter mate to mine was a bit bigger, but for the last two weeks I have dropped off so much exercise and caught back up to even 20 kg now at 16 weeks. So, my larger Breed Working Dog was say 19 kg at 15 weeks, that is 41 lbs..

Enjoy your Dog, will probably be bigger than you think, all said and done.. :wub:


----------



## V_Tess

My puppy was 40 lbs at 14 weeks and is now 52 lbs at 4 months (17 weeks). Big boned...not a bit of fat on him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piper'sgrl

Piper weighed close to 40lbs at 15 weeks old. She weighs just past 75lbs at 13 months old..still has all her filling out to do too still


----------



## AngVi

My girl has a very lean body at 9 months she is only 52 pds. My boy has a large frame and he is 17 weeks olds and was weighed yesterday at the vet and was 51 pds. They both look nice and healthy, it's just that they have different build. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SCSSH

My girl was just at the vet today - and at 15 weeks 4 days she is 22.2 lbs. She is very small and petite but very balanced and athletic so I am quite fine with her smaller size. I only met her brother in the litter and he was quite a bit bigger than her. My vet says she is healthy and in a good weight for her size. I do have to laugh when people say "OH she is going to be a HUGE dog! (based on her breed alone)". I have other dogs who are indeed big and unless she suddenly has an epic growth spurt or continues growing well past the normal time she should stay a small and compact dog. Personally, I like a smaller GSD.


----------



## trcy

Riley was 33 pounds at 15 weeks and 37 at 16 weeks. He seems to gain an average of 3.5 pounds per week. The vet said he would be 65 to 70 pounds by 6 months....


----------



## sjackson310

Bender will be 15 weeks old tomorrow, and yesterday he weighed 35 lbs


----------



## XtremeGC

Storm is 15 weeks today and is barely 24lbs. She is very slender but looks healthy. Still can't determine how big she will be. Her paws are huge and she is just over 17" tall so her height for her age is close to being right. She just doesn't gain that fast. I have her on wellness puppy food for large breed and I have now increased her food to 3 1/2 cups a day. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## mego

15 weeks old (tomorrow) but weighed 32.2 lbs today, female :]


----------



## Metro_Mike

Sylar (male) at 14 weeks is 37 lbs.

We take him to the Vet on Monday when he will be 15 weeks. Will post the results.


----------



## missshepherddiva

Max at 17 weeks is 49lbs.


----------



## TommyB681

right around 30


----------



## GatorDog

Carma is 15weeks and 22.1 lbs..Starting to think she's pocket sized.


----------



## Oberan's Dad

32 lbs at 14 weeks and 42 lbs at 17 weeks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22

Rogue was about 15 pounds at 16 weeks and at 9.5 months is 42. She'll be very small. 

I think yours will be bigger than 65. I'm thinking closer to 75-80. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zara’s mom

My girl 29lb on 11 weeks, 43lb on 15 weeks


----------



## t3j

JWM1022 said:


> Memphis was weighed today and is 32 pounds at 15 weeks. Vet says he should be about 65 pounds total – which is surprising – thought he’d be much, much bigger than that. I think His dad is about 87, mom is 70+… What did your GSD weigh at 15 weeks and what does he weigh now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


My 15 week male is weighing in at 44lb 
Though the 65lb is on the higher side for a puppy like that


----------



## Rob_Drifter

Annie is on the small side, she will be 15 weeks next Tuesday and she weighs about 14 pounds. Yes, I feed her enough  I think she was the runt of the litter!


----------



## WNGD

3 months 32 pounds, 6 months 70 pounds. Didn't keep a record of in-between.


----------



## wolfstraum

Tiger was at the vets on Wed - 17 weeks - 44.5 pounds - substantial body and solid bone....


----------



## Bearshandler

wolfstraum said:


> Tiger was at the vets on Wed - 17 weeks - 44.5 pounds - substantial body and solid bone....
> View attachment 572637


He’s definitely a looker.


----------



## Catrinka

wolfstraum said:


> Tiger was at the vets on Wed - 17 weeks - 44.5 pounds - substantial body and solid bone....
> View attachment 572637


Tiger is a beautiful boy!

I kept a weekly weight chart of Luca, but somehow missed the 17 week mark. He was 45.2 lbs at 16 weeks and 53.3 lbs at 18 weeks. Just turned 9 months old and was 93.5 lbs at vet a week or two ago. The growth has fortunately slowed down, but he's still going to be a big fellow.


----------



## Rob_Drifter

wolfstraum said:


> Tiger was at the vets on Wed - 17 weeks - 44.5 pounds - substantial body and solid bone....
> View attachment 572637


What a beautiful looking Shepherd!


----------



## Kray1975

My girl weighed 33 lbs at 14 weeks but looks skinny as can be


----------

